
Unpacking Travel, but Mindfully - arjselvam
https://theconsidered.substack.com/p/-003-unpacking-travel-but-mindfully
======
arjselvam
An essay I wrote about 'packing as a meditation', and how it's turning into a
ritual and protocol with the rigours of regular travel.

